# Adventsrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 10 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Adventsrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 10 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige]*

					Wenn Sie sich für Wakü-Komponenten interessieren, sollten Sie einen Blick auf die Rabatt-Aktion von Aquatuning werfen. Die Aktion läuft vom 08.12. bis zum 17.12.2014.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Adventsrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 10 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige]*


----------



## Abductee (11. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schade das die österreichischen Kunden bei der Aktion außen vor bleiben.


----------

